# Reading > Write a Book Review >  Animal Farm by George Orwell

## Thomas Novosel

Animal Farm by George Orwell, this is a tale about the rebellious animals of manor farm who want to overpower Mr.Jones and take control of the land. They want improved lifestyles where everyone is equal... but as soon as they gain power and life begins to become comfortable, the Pigs or the smartest of the animals create a situation similar to the formation of the U.S.S.R. 

Now to understand animal farm and to read animal farm are two differant things. To read it you wouldunderstand that this is an adult/teenager fairytale, but to understand it is to allow yourself to distinguish the change of government that takes place on Manor Farm. Understanding Animal Farm is the best way in my opinion to enjoy this short fairytale. George Orwells writing shows what was going on in his life, that George Orwell was a political author and revealed is minds thoughts concerning the world in his time. 

Story----- It's great and actually kept me reading the whole time becuase of the evolution of all the animals minds.
Characters----- The characters, the animals and people, are actually simple creatures and at least one of each character trait is shown within each character, as in that a trait is more prevalent in one than the other. Such as Napolean is manipulative, Squealer is a follower/brown nose, that Major is an idealist, and that Boxer is hardworking/dedicated. 
Language----- George Orwell's writing style is easy to follow along and his vocabulary never stifles or smothers you.

I would give this book a 9/10, it is definately a must read for anyone who wants to study government or anything that contains Communism in the courses name.

----------

